# Tough criticism and Prep Help



## SK82 P.E. (Oct 10, 2016)

Alright folks I need some honest, blunt but helpful advise for this upcoming PE-Thermal Fluid System test.

I'm going through the NCEES 2001 AM and TF test today and tomorrow.  I did the AM Friday, Saturday and Sunday when I could but a few problems tripped me up like it was my first time seeing the problem so I'm starting over with the AM today.  Check on the separate statements at the end if you care to know what those problems were.  

Anyways, tell me the truth.  There are a few topics that I'm struggling on and wonder if I should bail on them and focus on my strengths or I'm doomed, or whatever.  It seems like the people on here that passed mastered all the topics.  

Thanks to Starquest, I feel better with economics, although #85 in SMS  Mech is tough and long to me so I moved on.  I did do the ones in the NCEES exams correctly, so hopefully the ones on the actual test will be like them.  I don't feel good about combustion, some HVAC topics, certain heat transfer topics, and certain mechanical topics such as failure theories and choosing the appropriate yield stress or ultimate stress for a problem.  

What I want to do for this week is work in order NCEES 2001 TF, NCEES 2011 TF, SMS TF, SMS M&amp;M, maybe work some select Mech problems from the NCEES M&amp;M exams.  Next week, I want to maybe get a cheat sheet regarding solving certain topics that I am weak in like HVAC and combustion.  The week of the exam, I need to do the tests under timed conditions to improve my speed.

**For those who my care, the last few problems #137, 138, and 140.  

The EER problem asked for units of [BTU/(W*hr)], I was used to finding the COP then multiplying by 3.41.  What the problem taught me is to trust my units and not get in robot mode and make a conversion if not needed.  

The next one a heat transfer type problem that asked for the m dot in [gpm/refrig ton].  Apparently there is an alternate to m*cp*deltaT for converting to gpm, which is 500*GPM*deltaT = Q [BTU/hr].  I'm still clueless as to how this works, but check out the following forum for was discussed.  





The last one is a sensible loading problem using 1.08*CFM*deltaT.  Certain HVAC problems, seem to bedazzle me.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, here's my honest, blunt answer: *take a review course*. (Dr. Tom's seems to be a good choice for Mechanical TFS -- from what others have said). I have read through a few of your prior questions, and they all lead me to think that you would very much benefit from a structured lesson. Sure, give the exam in October a shot, but if you find you don't pass, don't let another exam cycle pass by without a course.



SK82 said:


> Apparently there is an alternate to m*cp*deltaT for converting to gpm, which is 500*GPM*deltaT = Q [BTU/hr].  *I'm still clueless as to how this works*



If you are indeed "clueless" and cannot follow the line of reasoning laid out by @lundy (and others) in your linked post, you may have some fundamental issues to resolve that can't be addressed in a single post.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for the advise JHW 3d and no offense taken!  I do plan to take a review course if I fail again this test cycle; I think it's a requirement by my state board for a third attempt.  

I'm grateful that I broke down and bought the ridiculously priced NCEES 2001 for problems such as the one involving  500*GPM*deltaT = Q [BTU/hr].  If this would have been an actual exam question, I would not have had this equation in my notes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2016)

A passing score is probably still within reach.  When you miss a problem in the sample exams, at this point, you MUST stop what you're doing and evaluate why you missed it.  If it is an underlying principle you don't understand, you have to thoroughly learn it.  It's going to be tough, but you still have time.  If you're simply making mathematical/conversion mistakes, you're going too fast.  If you don't have Lundeburgs conversion book, get it on order ASAP.

There are several of Dr. Tom's instruction videos on Youtube.  He does a great job explaining and a youtube search will usually find what you're looking for.  I used several videos for help with steam tables and compressor/turbine problems.


----------



## lundy (Oct 10, 2016)

That conversion book is freaking awesome and helped me out on quite a few problems. I still actually use it.


----------



## Jader PE PMP (Oct 10, 2016)

Agree with Lundy, conversion book was key to being able to convert units quickly.


----------



## starquest (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't doubt yourself!   You are kicking ass with the preparation.  There will always be certain subjects of weakness...and I can attest to the combustion section, haha. 

My advice is to not worry about timing yourself on any of the practice tests.  All it will do is upset you.  Treat them simply as more practice problems.  Focus on knowing the reasoning behind the approach used to solve them.  Don't get discouraged if you make a simple error and selected the wrong answer.  If anything it is just more preparation/experience for the exam.  

If it makes you feel better, #85 of SMS MM was by far the hardest econ problem that I worked and much more difficult than what I was on the exam in the spring.  But I did feel that the econ questions on the exam were a little more difficult than the NCEES practice exam problems.

I wouldn't worry too much about getting down into the details of failure theories for the TF test.  Know what the maximum shear stress theory and distortion energy theories are and how they are different (in particular the plots).


----------



## starquest (Dec 19, 2016)

I just saw in the OCT2016 forum that you passed!   Congratulations!


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Dec 19, 2016)

starquest said:


> I just saw in the OCT2016 forum that you passed!   Congratulations!


Yeah man, thanks for the words of encouragement then and the congrats now!  I'm not a Texan so I'll never know how well I really did, but I'm grateful for this website and that I never have to take this test again!

Now I'm having fun buying new business cards, a stamp that I will rarely use, and updating my email signatures and LinkedIn account.  

Merry Christmas @starquest!


----------

